# Sick... trying new things



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2014)

Still trying to get over this nasty stomach bug the whole family has had. Thought I was over it until I got to work today... back to the couch (and bathroom) it is. 

Figured I'd break out the checkering set and give it a go. Far from perfect, but it turned out well for a first run, I think. Stippling leaves a little to desire, but gotta start somewhere. 

Anyone have any pointers?

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2014)

@jaustin does a good job on his checkering....maybe he can comment..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 10, 2014)

@JR Custom Calls 
I wish I could make something that nice when I'm sick. Looks sweet!
David

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Jonathan - I think the two at the top (between 11 and 1) look awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jonathan - I think the two at the top (between 11 and 1) look awesome.


That would be the second half of my trial run... tried to learn from my mistakes on the bottom part. A steady hand seems to be key.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 10, 2014)

Great therapy Jonathan ! Get well man !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 10, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Still trying to get over this nasty stomach bug the whole family has had. Thought I was over it until I got to work today... back to the couch (and bathroom) it is.
> 
> Figured I'd break out the checkering set and give it a go. Far from perfect, but it turned out well for a first run, I think. Stippling leaves a little to desire, but gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Anyone have any pointers?





Jonathan here is a real key with stippling make sure you go into the wall a tiny fraction on the previous cut: this is gonna sound contrary but its really not, create a random but
common pattern with the sequence of your cuts you overlay previous cut and work around that in a random pattern continuing the overcuts till all is done, be careful on the outer edges they will be hardr to maintain, after cupla trys it will get better and will look crazy better cl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well Jonathan if you do that when you are sick, I can't wait to see the matching Striker when you are well.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> Jonathan here is a real key with stippling make sure you go into the wall a tiny fraction on the previous cut: this is gonna sound contrary but its really not, create a random but
> common pattern with the sequence of your cuts you overlay previous cut and work around that in a random pattern continuing the overcuts till all is done, be careful on the outer edges they will be hardr to maintain, after cupla trys it will get better and will look crazy better cl


That makes sense... I had read to keep it random, and I think that mindset is what caused me to leave a bunch of gaps. I appreciate the advice, hopefully I'll be able to do a little better next time when I try that


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 11, 2014)

That's a difficult shape to practice on with the holes and all. Did you put finish on the whole piece after you checkered it? Lots of finish in the checkering. I finish the piece first, then checker, then put some finish cut 50/50 with spirits on the checkering. It doesn't take much to clog it up. Practice, practice. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 11, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> That's a difficult shape to practice on with the holes and all. Did you put finish on the whole piece after you checkered it? Lots of finish in the checkering. I finish the piece first, then checker, then put some finish cut 50/50 with spirits on the checkering. It doesn't take much to clog it up. Practice, practice. Gary


Yes, I tried wiping oil on with a paper towel... then 3o minutes later, after I had taken tweezers and plucked all the paper towel fibers out of the checkering, I decided to spray it with oil... once it dried, it looked a whole lot less 'full' if that makes sense. The oil soaked in.. probably should have waited to take the pic until it dried. 

I have to wonder if it would be easier to drill the holes after checkering... I used the holes as a guide to lay out the pattern, so it might actually make it more difficult to line everything up, but they were definitely a little difficult to work around.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, on the bright side, I think I'm making progress on the stippling... @woodintyuuu said it in a way that just clicked... Still a long way to go, but at least I'm heading in the right direction.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/C13488D9-E921-46BF-8506-D334749AE9D3_zpsm0i4el4v.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------

